# Hi, new member here



## cornholio (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello coffee forum. I'm a massive caffeine fiend, fan of all things coffee related, everything from a fiery dark espresso to a creamy cappuccino and everything in between, including what I like to refer to as wobbly coffee... Keen to find out more from folks.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK cornholio

Do you brew coffee at home? If so, what equipment are you currently using?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome, cornholio. I trust you have sufficient TP?







What is a wobbly coffee?


----------



## cornholio (Jul 11, 2013)

A wobbly coffee is one with liqueur, my favourite being amaretto, or more recently I have tried Cointreau or grand marnier... My setup at work is a nespresso, and I pretty much only ever use arpeggio capsules, but at home I have a Francis Francis iperespresso. Those illy capsules knock nespresso out the park!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I feel I should address you by putting my T-Shirt over my head and shouting "I am Cornholio, I need teepee for my bunghole"


----------

